# Seed Shrimps Swarm?



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I know that Seed Shrimps are not harmful when present in a tank, but what if you have a locust swarm of them all over a planted tank? Isn't it bad for the plants?

How do you get rid of them? What fish will eat them but not eat baby shrimps? I noticed my Seed Shrimps population grew 10x after raising the temperature to by 2 degrees due to the cold season.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Jaggedfury said:


> I know that Seed Shrimps are not harmful when present in a tank, but what if you have a locust swarm of them all over a planted tank? Isn't it bad for the plants?
> 
> How do you get rid of them? What fish will eat them but not eat baby shrimps? I noticed my Seed Shrimps population grew 10x after raising the temperature to by 2 degrees due to the cold season.


You could get some semi-aggressive fish like dwarf puffers or bumblebee gobies, but with them you are bound to get shrimp casualties. Ive heard of people nuking the seed shrimp with algae cleaner, but thats probably a terrible idea if you have shrimp you want to keep alive.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

you can try to suck em all up by using a turkey baster.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

starting to get a pretty big colony of seed shrimp going in my 2.5 g shrimp tank, dont know where they came from but their are a bunch of them, and i no where near over feed the tank. 
scared to vacuum due to having some new babies that just hatched and having 3 mommas that are berried and will pop any day.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

They showed up in my shrimp tank in large numbers until I continued to cut back on feeding. I now feed the tank about once a week, and the seed shrimp population is coming down quick.

They are harmless as far as I can tell, just annoying to look at. Feed less!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

That's what I figured also, I don't overfed as I feed every 3 days or so. I take it they like the warm temperature increase? Might of gave it a breeding ground to stimulate massive breeding. I'm going to back the temperature down 2 degree and see how it goes. I know they aren't harmful, but when you have a locust amount of swarm the tank doesn't look to pleasing.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

At this point I kinda like them. Very odd creatures. 

I may not like them if it starts looking like a Biblical proportion plague of gnats in my tank.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I have these in my Daphnia culture. I raise them right along with the daphnia and feed them to my fish. I always new they weren't daphnia, but up until now didn't know what they were. (Googled seed shrimp after seeing this post)


----------



## QC Discus (Oct 25, 2010)

I to was wondering if they would make good feed for all my very young fry.
How small do they start ? The size of BBS ? I wonder if there soft enough for some of my very young fry. It would be nice to have something with the ability to survive in fresh water for up to 8 hours wile I am at work.
That way the fry can munch all day.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

The ones in my tank are way too big for fry food and have a shell that none of my fish (mostly cardinals and black neons) will touch them.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Put young guppies inside the tank. Pull them out when they get larger.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

My neons will eat them. Mostly I feed them to my apistos. I don't know about surviving 8 hours though. I can put 50 in the water and they're gone in probably less than a minute. Some shoot down to the bottom though, and they likely last a little longer, but I can't see them down there. I've been feeding them for awhile though, so my fish go into a frenzy as soon as they see them.


----------

